# Getting ready to do my first event with rhinestones. Which templates and t-shirts should I take?



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted this on the TRW forum but for those of you that are not on that I would like your opinions. 


Ok so I'm just getting strted on this stuff. Have made a few templates and lik3 3 shirts for my wife to wear at the games. I bought a bunch of stuff on black Friday and cyber Monday

Ultimate sport package download
mega bling numbers 
TRw19 font I thinks 
some mascotts 

Ok now I by impulse signed ip for a small holiday event that is going to be next saturday yes lol. I figure people are usually in the buying mood around Xmas so why not. All or nothing. And this is a small show gonna be around 5 hrs long. No one else is selling rhinestone apparel 
Ok my problems 

I still don't have a type of shirt to print on
How many templates should I make and take with me ?
No sure if I am confident and skilled enough to make a templat while someone is waiting.
Tons of stuff running through my mind.

Any suggestions on items I should take that I may forget like how many tables, setup etc..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I personally would just take a few samples and some order forms and take special orders and money at the event. Let them know they can pick the shirts up from you or you can deliver them in a specified time frame.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats on booking the show! Haven't done it personally but I know a few "stoners" who are very successful at it. Are you planning to bring your press and make transfers on the spot?


----------

